# RAMROD Ticket Auction is LIVE!



## the_reign_man (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey folks... the RAMROD Ticket Auction eBay has started. There are three more rounds ending the 28th, 1st and 6th.

If you or someone you know are in shape to tackle RAMROD but don't have a registration, here's a way to make it happen in 2013!

For more info, see this page:
RAMROD Auction

Reign


----------

